# A drill for making perfect horizontal or vertical holes



## Marsman (Jun 18, 2013)

Many handheld electric drills have a built-in level to aid the user in making horizontal holes. However, wouldn’t it be especially useful to have a drill with a switch that automatically requires it be perfectly aligned for horizontal or vertical drilling for it to operate? Switch off: normal drill use. Switch on: drill only activates in the level or plumb positions. I’ve searched for such a drill with no luck. Anyone know if this invention is available?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea it's called a drill press. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I haven't heard of any drill with that feature. Not sure I would want one. My ego took enough of beating admitting the computer is smarter than me, don't know if I could handle a drill doin the same thing.:blink:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jschaben said:


> I haven't heard of any drill with that feature. Not sure I would want one.


+1. I would not be happy with a tool which stopped drilling just because I was slightly off vertical or horizontal. Worse if the drill stopped and then got stuck in the wood and did not want to start again.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

How about a drill that would signal with a light or indicator when you were off angle? That way you could correct without the drill shutting off. I don't know what kind of electronics would be involved in that but I'm sure it could be done. 

Inventor needed! :yes:

Bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually there is such a device. It was featured in an infomercial probably 40 years ago. The device was a gizmo that attached to an electric drill and made the hand drill function similar to a drill press. 

The infomercial started out with something like "eyesight failing and the need to center drill a 2x4." Then it went on to stress square to the surface drilling. I remember thinking, cool, but how often am I going to be making a ladder with round rungs?

I remember seeing the gizmo several years ago for sale in a Rockler store and then later in the bargain bin. I think that the major problem with the gizmo was that it was built more like a toy rather than a tool.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree with Schaben and Paine.

This type gadget is is the best thing I've found for drilling/boring at 90° on workpieces too awkward/large for a drill press.

They will also do angles from 90° to 45°.

"Perfect"? Thats a tall order but I I've used one to drill the dowl holes in my flip top carts, bench dog holes etc. with good results.

http://www.rockler.com/m/product.cfm?page=2405


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Marsman said:


> Many handheld electric drills have a built-in level to aid the user in making horizontal holes. However, wouldn’t it be especially useful to have a drill with a switch that automatically requires it be perfectly aligned for horizontal or vertical drilling for it to operate? Switch off: normal drill use. Switch on: drill only activates in the level or plumb positions. I’ve searched for such a drill with no luck. Anyone know if this invention is available?


It would be expensive and not particularly useful. The little "bubble" is good enough for me.

I cannot think of anything that I would be hand drilling that would need that amount of accuracy.

George


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

dodgeboy77 said:


> How about a drill that would signal with a light or indicator when you were off angle? That way you could correct without the drill shutting off. I don't know what kind of electronics would be involved in that but I'm sure it could be done.
> 
> Inventor needed! :yes:


Conceptually, the innards of a Wixey Angle Gauge could be embedded in the drill. Zero the scale, click a button for whether you want to drill vertical or horizontal. There could be a light which would come on if you were out of alignment by +/- a preset number of degrees.

Interesting technical challenge, but I expect the additional production cost for the drill would be too much to sell. Perhaps a Festtool could incorporate such a feature, although that would put it out of my budget.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

A Mag Drill is the answer :yes:

an electric wood magnet one :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> It would be expensive and not particularly useful. The little "bubble" is good enough for me.
> 
> I cannot think of anything that I would be hand drilling that would need that amount of accuracy.
> 
> George


I have a drill with a bubble level. By the time keeping an eye on the bubble, the drill gets off. I usually just hold a try square up close, and just sight the direction of the drill. You could do that in two proximities to the drill.


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't even use the bubble on a drill. A project would have to be perfectly leveled before that might be of any use. I don't know about a gadget that would disable a drill if it wasn't perfectly plumb. Keep in mind most of the drills are made in China. I don't think I would want one of their gadgets on my drill that would disable it. I would be happy if someone would invent a drill the bit wouldn't fall out. There are a number of different doweling jigs and devices to drill straight holes.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I got it handled, guys. All I need is another angle gauge and more masking tape for the other axis! :laughing:

Bill










PS: It was really hard to hold that drill at 0 degrees!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I got it handled, guys. All I need is another angle gauge and more masking tape for the other axis! :laughing:
> 
> Bill
> 
> ...



I see the informercials starting already. 4 easy payments of just 39.95 but order during this commercial and get a second one free.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Marsman said:


> Many handheld electric drills have a built-in level to aid the user in making horizontal holes. However, wouldn’t it be especially useful to have a drill with a switch that automatically requires it be perfectly aligned for horizontal or vertical drilling for it to operate? Switch off: normal drill use. Switch on: drill only activates in the level or plumb positions. I’ve searched for such a drill with no luck. Anyone know if this invention is available?


Nope don't think it's possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

rrbrown said:


> I see the informercials starting already. 4 easy payments of just 39.95 but order during this commercial and get a second one free.:laughing::laughing:


Order in the next ten minutes and get a free roll of duck tape to go with your drill. :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rrbrown said:


> I see the informercials starting already. 4 easy payments of just 39.95 but order during this commercial and get a second one free.:laughing::laughing:


Don't forget separate process and handling.


















.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I got it handled, guys. All I need is another angle gauge and more masking tape for the other axis! :laughing:
> 
> Bill
> 
> PS: It was really hard to hold that drill at 0 degrees!


Well we can tell this was a prototype. You used masking tape instead of duct tape, and you did not include an idiot light. :laughing:

Perhaps you can consider the "Professional" version which would sell for an extra $10 and include a stainless steel hose clamp to secure the angle gauge. Of course the hose clamp would need to be installed across the front to cover the display in "ThereIFixedIt" style.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I like low tech better. Precision Drill Guide available at Woodcraft.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Plus one. 

No need to complicate things.

Sometimes "low tech" is the best "tech".

I once had a mini "drill press" that you could mount a drill on. After a few minutes of trying to mount the drill perpendicular to the base I saw the futility of my efforts.

I'd post a photo of that POS as a visual warning but is have to rummage through the landfill to do so.

The type you and I posted mounts directly into the drill collet.

What could be more simple?


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a smart phone. I'm sad to admit that it's smarter than me. The GPS in my car tells me I'm going the wrong way all the time. Siri says I speak gibberish. I can't handle my drill refusing to turn on because I can't hold it plumb. I have to have at least one tool that lets me do what I want to do, even if it's wrong. I don't want a smart drill. I'm keeping my stupid drill.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Itchytoe said:


> I have a smart phone. I'm sad to admit that it's smarter than me. The GPS in my car tells me I'm going the wrong way all the time. Siri says I speak gibberish. I can't handle my drill refusing to turn on because I can't hold it plumb. I have to have at least one tool that lets me do what I want to do, even if it's wrong. I don't want a smart drill. I'm keeping my stupid drill.


Amen!!!!!!


----------



## Marsman (Jun 18, 2013)

I really appreciate all the comments on this subject, especially the idea of an indicator light instead of having the drill motor automatically shutting off. As for the portable mini-drill press alignment device, I’ve used a version of this for decades with generally good results for those jobs when it makes sense. But I continue to see useful applications for a drill with a built-in level/plumb guide. Advancing technology and new inventions require pursing ideas despite naysayers of which there is always an ample supply. In a free market, those who buy and those who don’t works itself out on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Itchytoe said:


> I have a smart phone. I'm sad to admit that it's smarter than me. The GPS in my car tells me I'm going the wrong way all the time. Siri says I speak gibberish. I can't handle my drill refusing to turn on because I can't hold it plumb. I have to have at least one tool that lets me do what I want to do, even if it's wrong. I don't want a smart drill. I'm keeping my stupid drill.


Laughing!

I have a smart phone and a laptop that have more capabilities than I'll ever use.

Hell, I'll never even buy an automatic tranny vehicle! I'll shift when I darn well wanna, I'll feather the clutch as needed.

When I need a vehicle that drives or parks itself it's time to board public transportation with a cup of coffee and a newspaper thank you very much!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Marsman said:


> I really appreciate all the comments on this subject, especially the idea of an indicator light instead of having the drill motor automatically shutting off. As for the portable mini-drill press alignment device, I’ve used a version of this for decades with generally good results for those jobs when it makes sense. But I continue to see useful applications for a drill with a built-in level/plumb guide. Advancing technology and new inventions require pursing ideas despite naysayers of which there is always an ample supply. In a free market, those who buy and those who don’t works itself out on a case-by-case basis.


If you use a "hard reference" such as one of the drill guides previously posted your going to be pretty much on the money.

If you want to rely on "superior technology" good luck with that.

A hand held drill and eyeballing it or a newfangled drill that shuts itself off because you rely on a steady hand are THE SAME? %&$#@ thing!

Good luck pal. 

BTW go ahead. Design, build and market one of those gadgets and let me know when you meet the $40.00 price point if the collet mounted drill guide.

Good luck.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I know I'm pushing a point here but I've thought more about this subject.

Once I set the depth stop and angle on my low tech drill guide and position it over the center line I can drill a perpindicular or angled hole to a prescribed depth blindfolded.

No hard feelings, I'm just sayin'...


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

After reading jharris's opinions, I'm trading all my power tools for their stone-tool equivalents and my automatic transmission cars for Flintstone mobiles. After all, who needs all this stinkin' technology. Up with Luddites!

Bill


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

dodgeboy77 said:


> After reading jharris's opinions, I'm trading all my power tools for their stone-tool equivalents and my automatic transmission cars for Flintstone mobiles. After all, who needs all this stinkin' technology. Up with Luddites!
> 
> Bill


You've apparently misinterpreted both my posts and the term "luddite"

Luddite [luhd-ahyt]

—noun

1. a member of any of various bands of workers in England (1811–16) organized to destroy manufacturing machinery, under the belief that its use diminished employment.

My home and shop are filled with all manner of modern conveniences and I'm happy to have them.

I do not drive an automatic tranny because I enjoy the greater control of shifting manually.

It's a matter of preference not unlike some of our preference for hand tools.

What I've been saying is that the collet mounted drill guide serves the intended purpose with accuracy and efficiency at a fraction of the cost of the proposed innovation.

I applaud the OP and other contributors to this thread for their thoughtful responses.

I simply do not believe that there is or will be a market for said innovation.

Ok?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Look technological advances are good in many ways. They already have the drill press and jigs for drilling holes for shelf pins that could probably be modified/expanded to drill those perfectly straight holes with a hand drill.
The problem I see is cost vs benefit. Just look at the SawStop debates and it saves fingers. People in general but woodworkers especially don't like paying more for things they don't think are needed or that they can build something that will do the same job. 

It's just my opinion but that kind of technology would be to expensive to justify any small amount of benefit that may or may not come from it. My first thought on things like that is just another high tech add on that will likely break and cost more money to fix.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Everyone's awfully feisty this week...I think the weekend is desperately needed.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Darn. Just when I was getting used to my new stone tools.

Bill


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Amen Ryan!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Darn. Just when I was getting used to my new stone tools.
> 
> Bill


Be sure and let us know how that goes Bill.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

This was in the morning E-Mail.

http://woodworker.com/drill-guide-w...=email&utm_content=946273&utm_campaign=IRW53G


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

That was the one I purchased originally. I left it on a job and it was found by someone who had no concept of what did or did not belong to them. 

I feel a rant boiling up but....

I like it better than the General Tool version that I bought on sale/impulse to replace it.

The one shown in the previous post has two pointed pins that screwed into the base from the top to keep the base from moving around on the workpiece (sometimes handy but not recommended for finer work)

The pins could also be screwed in from the bottom of the base and placed over a workpiece up to +/- 3"?

Then the user could rotate the rig until the pins engaged the workpiece and drill centered holes.

If anyone is considering buying one of these gadgets those are features to look for.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think one of these could be the answer to my problem of locking my legs to the top frame of my coffee table using dowels. It can't be done on my drill press, and I've been struggling on scraps to get 90 degree holes for dowels.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

You may not use it often but ....


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

rrich said:


> This was in the morning E-Mail.
> 
> http://woodworker.com/drill-guide-w...=email&utm_content=946273&utm_campaign=IRW53G


What looks to be the same model is availble here too .
I'm looking at it and figuring how to mount it on a toolpost to slip onto the lathe banjo for off center drilling on workpieces


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Similiar to Steve's Precision Drill Guide (but 40 yrs. aolder) was a nice attachment called the "port-align", made and branded by Port Align and Craftsman.
Seen on ebay for $10 - $15, it covers most bases. With your drill, you can drill most any angle (90* also), center bit, drill flat or round stock (centered!), horiz./vert., whatever! :yes: Low Tech! Decent construction!
Best,
Marena and Vinny (newly admitted to ol' methane producer club:yes:...hope you're ok with this *rrich!*)


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Is this the one Vinny?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I make a pilot hole in a small piece of 2x4 with my drill press. Then I clamp that where I want it and I get a 90* hole every time.

Low tech baby.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

What? No laser? No Gyro? 

Troglodyte!


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

*Chris Curl* is this your drill ? :huh:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I want that drill!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

That drill is very cool!

I can just see it in a shadow box on my office wall.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Yup, that's about right! Our's is still going strong for moderate work :icon_smile:!
Thanx,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
That's the one!
Thanx,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Yup, that's the baby!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you, thank you and thank you 

That thing's built like a tank. Makes the newer ones look cheesy.


----------

